# I wanted to leave...and I've been fired



## Robert Woodrufff (Jul 27, 2014)

Im in my early 20s, and I've been working at Target since 2010. Its my first and only real job. My store has become more and more intolerable. And I always feel like theyre out to get me, even though the manager who fired me claimed it was nothing personal. I have 2 no calls to my name. The 2nd was bogus because I actually did call out but the LOD didnt relay the message. I showed the manager who talked to me my cell phone records and she told me that she would talk to the ETL. Nothing ever happened. She never overruled the 2nd no call.

  Yesterday, after trying to trade the shift for 2 weeks, I had to call out. I had to be in at 12. I called before 12 a couple times and nobody answered. I then called back at 1:30 (because I knew you have up to 2 hours AFTER your shift actually starts, to call out without it being a no call.) So today, one of the newer and incompetent managers that was hired last year, told me that I didnt call out. (He actually had some type of manager from the sales floor in the room too just watching. Like, is that really necessary?) So he tells me that I didnt call out, and I showed him my phone. I told him I spoke to an LOD. I said, "who was here and 1:30?" He told me the guys name and I said, "Ok, then can you bring him in here?" He told me he couldnt. Then he had the audacity to ask me to go back to my car and return my name tag to him, after firing me......There's been long time animosity building up between me and the company. I'm glad Im gone but I kinda wish it was under my own terms.

My questions:
1) Do I put that I was fired on future applications?
2) Will future jobs likely contact Target?


----------



## Retail Girl (Jul 27, 2014)

1) No. Always put "seeking better opportunity" or some such bs.
2) If they do, Target will only confirm your dates of work (and possibly if you are eligible fore rehire, but don't quote me on that).


----------



## Cel (Jul 27, 2014)

I don't think they even say rehire status anymore, but I'm not sure on that, just believe I read it on here, but also don't quote me on that!


----------



## Jill of All Trades (Jul 27, 2014)

I can't speak for everyone who hires people, but when staffing was my responsibility (not at Target) this is what I did:

I always checked the previous employer.  Most would just confirm/deny employment and dates, some would tell me if the employee was rehireable.  

I was not born yesterday.  I realize that most people get fired at one point in their career.  I was much more likely to grant an interview to some who said "I was fired for being late too many times" than someone who said "well it was a complicated but mutual decision that I leave my job after my manager fradulently wrote me up for a no-call after I proved to him through phone records that I had in fact made a 3 minute call before the deadline..."  (I'm not saying you would say this, just an example.)  Basically don't give more information than is asked for, and when you do answer, keep it to just the facts until you are asked to elaborate.  Again, I'm just speaking for myself, but I would give almost anyone a shot at an interview unless there were lies or omissions on the application.  Then it went straight into the trash.

Good luck with your job hunt!


----------



## Robert Woodrufff (Jul 27, 2014)

So dont put that i was fired, then if they ask i should tell them what happened?


----------



## Mhugh220 (Jul 27, 2014)

Just put left for better opportunity or something. When I was called about previous employees I could only verify employment and if the person was rehireable. I couldn't say why the person was not rehireable. I can't remember if that was a law or Target policy.

Or better yet don't put a response. Also, we've had non rehireable TMs hired back because the hiring ETL/HR didn't look into it. My POS sister has been fired from every job she has had, she's 32, and still manages to find employment


----------



## Robert Woodrufff (Jul 27, 2014)

For example, the application I'm on right now asks if I've been discharged in the last 5 years, and then allows me to explain why. I shouldn't lie and say i WASNT actually terminated, correct?


----------



## Merricme (Jul 27, 2014)

What does target do if you don't return the name badge ? Lol


----------



## Mhugh220 (Jul 27, 2014)

It's to your discretion.  I would put the truth depending on job; maybe explain why if there is enough space.

Can't do anything if name tag isn't returned.  I didn't ask for anything other than clock out. But fun fact, target will pay TMs for at least 3 hrs the day they are termed


----------



## Robert Woodrufff (Jul 27, 2014)

Merricme said:


> What does target do if you don't return the name badge ? Lol



lol its pretty stupid. and my number is terminated so why does it matter if i hand in my discount card? which he also asked for


----------



## Robert Woodrufff (Jul 27, 2014)

Mhugh220 said:


> It's to your discretion.  I would put the truth depending on job; maybe explain why of there is enough space.
> 
> Can't do anything if name tag isn't returned.  I didn't ask for anything other than clock out. But fun fact, target will pay TMs for at least 3 hrs the day they are which is why I waited until the end of the shift.



they asked for my badge, discount card (which is now obsolete) and DIDNT ask me to clock out. goes to show the managers at my store.

the job im applying for now is Buffalo Wild Wings, by the way. A friend of mine worked at Target and got a job at a nursing home and they never called his references, OR Target. I don't know if I should say I wasn't fired, and have them call Target and find out. Could Target even flat-out tell them I was terminated?


----------



## Mhugh220 (Jul 27, 2014)

I was told I couldn't say terminated, just rehireable or not. I didn't find joy in ruining opportunities for others so on the rare occasion I got called I just said rehireable.  I didnt take terminations personal. It's just Target! 

The policy was to get everything back from the TM but I had the same thoughts as you. I just made sure they clocked out and sent them home. Not all employers follow up on prior employment,  I never did when I hired for Target.


----------



## Robert Woodrufff (Jul 27, 2014)

Mhugh220 said:


> I was told I couldn't say terminated, just rehireable or not. I didn't find joy in ruining opportunities for others so on the rare occasion I got called I just said rehireable.  I didnt take terminations personal. It's just Target!
> 
> The policy was to get everything back from the TM but I had the same thoughts as you. I just made sure they clocked out and sent them home. Not all employers follow up on prior employment,  I never did when I hired for Target.




Would you take the risk of telling Buffalo Wild Wings that you weren't terminated when you actually were? Is that something they can delve into in the future, after you've been hired, and fire you for?

The biggest problem I have with getting fired is that now I have to explain this to all my future jobs. I'm 22, I started working at Target when I was 18. That was my first and only real job (aside from McDonalds for 3 weeks when I was 17, which I never put on applications.)


----------



## Mhugh220 (Jul 27, 2014)

Maybe if you were fired for theft I would care as a manager,  but I wouldn't look into an employee's history after hiring them. Again Target is supposed to just verify employment and if asked,  rehireable status. If you can explain it well then be honest. If not, say something else


----------



## Robert Woodrufff (Jul 27, 2014)

okay, i guess i will take the risk and put that i wasnt fired.


----------



## Robert Woodrufff (Jul 27, 2014)

thanks


----------



## pellinore (Jul 28, 2014)

Try not to use the word "fired." The word "terminated" is a better choice, I think.  With "terminated" it doesn't always bring up the idea of being fired.

You can even tell people what you told us....that your environment at work was becoming  difficult and you knew you needed to leave.....it was time to leave.  When an application asks you to fill out the reason for your leaving leave it blank. Then when you interview you can tell the person what happened.....terminated. You are not required to tell someone why you were fired...so don't, until you need to. 

Most everyone who has ever had a job has been fired once.....that's life. When you talk about Target, focus on the amount of time that you were there.....4 years. Most young people don't stay with a job for that long....but you were there and got a lot of knowledge. You're young, as well, and an interviewer would probably not give it a second thought......unless you get fired from two or three other jobs!!

You can also focus on the things you did while at Target....tell them as much as you can about what you learned.

Think up a comfortable way to answer that question because you know that you're going to be asked.


----------



## Jill of All Trades (Jul 28, 2014)

I really strongly advise against leaving anything blank on an application.  If they ask about your reason for leaving, even a few words like "negative work environment" of "lack of opportunity" is better than nothing.  Leaving something blank means that the hiring manager will assume the absolute worst.


----------



## pellinore (Jul 28, 2014)

Jill of All Trades said:


> I really strongly advise against leaving anything blank on an application.  If they ask about your reason for leaving, even a few words like "negative work environment" of "lack of opportunity" is better than nothing.  Leaving something blank means that the hiring manager will assume the absolute worst.



Here is the better answer!!


----------



## Robert Woodrufff (Jul 30, 2014)

Still a difficult decision for me....do I admit I got terminated if asked or do I leave it blank/unchecked? What are the chances they would call Target? And Target isnt allowed to say if I was terminated, correct?

If an application says "reason for leaving" do I just put "looking for better opportunity"?

And as far as unemployment, I know its different with different stores and states, but would it be possible to get approved for unemployment if I worked there for 4 years and was fired for something related to "performance"?


----------



## commiecorvus (Jul 30, 2014)

As Jill said don't leave it blank. 
That will only allow them to use their imaginations. 
Your choice how you want to phrase it.

Unmployment will be fine. 
Since you were fired for a performance issue and you insist you were doing your best, you shouldn't have a problem.


----------



## Jill of All Trades (Jul 30, 2014)

If they ask if you were terminated either lie or tell the truth.  Don't try to duck the question.

Target can't say you were fired.  They might be able to say that you are not eligible for re-hire.

Yes, "looking for a better opportunity" is a good response to "reason for leaving"

You are almost definitely not eligible for unemployment since you were fired for cause.  You could try and file for it, but Target would fight it and if they have any documentation at all they will win.  IMO it's not worth trying.


Bottom line:  if you choose to lie about why you don't work at Target anymore, it's unlikely you'll get caught outright but if the hiring manager isn't a total n00b they'll probably read between the lines and suspect you're being dishonest.


----------



## JustJoe (Jul 30, 2014)

"Reduction in force" works. At my last job I was looking for reasons to quit, and my boss was looking for ways to get rid of me. One day, things hit a tipping point and he pulled the trigger and cut me loose. Any time that I get questioned on it I say that I was laid off. It's more true than false. Oh, and my boss was a sleazy douchebag who got rich by firing people JUST before a sale closed and then closed it personally so he wouldn't have to pay out the commission. Saw it happen at least twice. (He owned the company)


----------



## sher (Jul 31, 2014)

I read on lifehacker once that people have a friend call old jobs pretending to get a reference to find out what will be said in the event that it does happen. I'm evil, so I'd go that route before deciding on an answer.


----------



## Barcode (Jul 31, 2014)

OP you probably won't be haunted by Target at all, they usually don't do references when future employers call. I would just keep a tight lip on it.

That being said, it sounds like you mishandled things at least a little bit, and your communication might not have been direct enough.


----------



## Robert Woodrufff (Aug 2, 2014)

Barcode said:


> OP you probably won't be haunted by Target at all, they usually don't do references when future employers call. I would just keep a tight lip on it.
> 
> That being said, it sounds like you mishandled things at least a little bit, and your communication might not have been direct enough.



A friend of mine from Target got hired at a nursing home months ago and he said they never called any of his references OR Target.

My fear isnt necessarily of Target haunting me, but moreso how bad it looks when an application specifically asks if I've been discharged and I explain to them that I was.


----------



## Barcode (Aug 2, 2014)

Just say you weren't. They'll never find out unless you list references that tell them you were.


----------



## Robert Woodrufff (Aug 2, 2014)

Barcode said:


> Just say you weren't. They'll never find out unless you list references that tell them you were.



really?


----------



## quuxley (Aug 2, 2014)

If they don't like that you got fired, what makes you think they'll like you lying about it too?


----------



## Barcode (Aug 2, 2014)

No one will ever know you got fired from Target. If it is ever a question "Have you ever been fired, blah blah?" I would just put "NO". Most of the time they don't even call your old employer, and from what I know about Target, they will only confirm that you worked there and that is about it.

Saying "Yes I got fired from a job" is putting your application on the fast track to the recycle bin.


----------



## PinkZinnia (Aug 3, 2014)

I wouldn't put down I was terminated. Wait until you see if you get an interview. You could always say the time of termination happened before you filled out the application. 
I do applaud you for wanting to be honest though. Many people aren't as honest as you are. Most companies don't check references unless you are applying for a management job or if there is something chital about the new position .


----------



## PinkZinnia (Aug 3, 2014)

*critical. I hate spellcheck.. What on earth is chital?


----------



## commiecorvus (Aug 3, 2014)

PinkZinnia said:


> *critical. I hate spellcheck.. What on earth is chital?





The chital or cheetal, also known as chital deer, spotted deer or axis deer, is a deer which commonly inhabits wooded regions of India, Sri Lanka, Nepal, Bangladesh, Bhutan, and in small numbers in Pakistan.Wikipedia


----------



## Kompa (Aug 3, 2014)

Robert Woodrufff said:


> Barcode said:
> 
> 
> > Just say you weren't. They'll never find out unless you list references that tell them you were.
> ...


Yes. I don't mean to sound rude, but everyone gave to a proper answer and it seems like you keep dodging them. 

Just put "Laid off", "Looking for better oppertunity" or something of the like. If you're this paranoid about one simple question, then you've probably messed up somewhere else on the app. Nothing you put will really affect the outcome unless you leave it blank, or put you were flat out fired.


----------



## redcounts (Aug 4, 2014)

Say if a tm was fired for performance reasons.Like not being responsible, or not finishing tasks on time. In an interview, how would you explain to a hiring manager why you were fired if they ask? 

Would you say something like, new management came in and all expectations/work environment changed. Because of this I was not a able to finish tasks on time some days. Before expectations changed, I was able to finish my workload every single day.( but then put positives into it, like good things you learned and award/recognitions you got there.)

You NEVER know in retail.there can always be a say you can be fired for no reason at all. I strongly advise anyone who works at target to keep any performance review papers they get (as long as they are good)  and some good vibe cards written for you (ones from managers would be most helpful) for future reference and bring to a job interview. When a hiring manager sees good vibe cards/awards written for you,  it would make him or her see more positives and not even care if you were termed.


----------



## Barcode (Aug 4, 2014)

Ok I'm sick of saying the same thing over and over. People need to READ THE THREAD.

@redcounts If you are ever asked on an application or interview on why your employment ended at Target, or if a question asks if you have ever been Fired from a job, you LIE.

Say that you left Target to pursue new opportunities.

No I was never fired from a job before.

They will never find out that you were fired... Trust me.


----------

